# Shows have been great this year.



## Alan Sweet (May 10, 2021)

I think because people were cooped up a lot for the last year, they want to get out and be with others. Every show (3) I have been in the record breaking crowds. Hourly, daily, week end. And sales have been great. I am canceling out of my next show because my inventory has fallen so low I will not really be ready. So go to the shows. After a year of drought, the people are back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2021)

I couldn't agree more Alan. Normally I only do shows November and December, but one of the shows I started doing is a monthly Farmer's Market in a small town down here and they convinced me to try in January. It went like gang-busters and so I've done one just about every weekend this year. They've been incredible, I'm working like a fool building stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

